# Christmas Day Giveaway - MagHK



## DonShock (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas!

This light isn't getting enough use from me, time to give it away to somebody who may use it more. I always hate the "first come" type giveaways cause so this will be open all Christmas Day. After midnight, my time - US Central Standard Time, I'll use a random number generator and the "I'll Take It" post number closest to that will receive the light.





Light is a Mag6D host, 6 NiMH D cells, FM 2" deep reflector including both black bezel and red bezel (for safety when needed), Kiu Bipin bulb holder, 1274 bulb (IIRC), UCL. 8 D cell charger will also be included.

Sorry to need to add this restriction, but due to the weight involved and the hight cost to ship international, I'll need to restrict this to US members only. But any international members who are willing to cover shipping costs are welcome to enter. I'm guestimating $40 or so based on past costs to ship similar items internationally. But it's just a guess, I haven't actually packed up and weighed this yet.

*Update:*

*Random.org says #47, so the winner is BSBG!*

*Congratulations BSBG, PM me your address and I'll try to get it sent ASAP.*


----------



## Norm (Dec 25, 2008)

Very generous offer. I won't take it 
Norm


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 25, 2008)

I LOVE THIS THING! I saw picks of it before and drooled.

I'll take it. 

Most likely not going to win but it's a cool item and you are great for offering it up!


----------



## madi05 (Dec 25, 2008)

ill take it 

merry christmas!!!!!!!!!

madi05


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love that thing, it is truely a one of a kind

Ill take it


----------



## csshih (Dec 25, 2008)

-nomnomnom-
eats!

I'll take it xD


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 25, 2008)

THAT IS SO COOL.

No take here.


----------



## metlarules (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it!:candle:
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it!

Awesome :twothumbs


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll Take It. 

Very nice of you to do this - really in the holiday spirit. 

Merry Christmas / happy Holidays to all.


----------



## reza (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. I have never won anything before, so no much hope this time iether.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll Take It! Merry Christmas!


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 25, 2008)

Not to be greedy, but how can I not take it 
Merry Christmas


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. 

That's a cool looking light! 

Very generous of you DonShock.


----------



## geonex (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy heck! 

I pointed a few people to the original pics of this beast.

I'd be thrilled to take it...er..."I'll take it"

Whatever the outcome...Merry Christmas!!


----------



## baterija (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it.

A generous offer on a unique mod.


----------



## SUBjohan (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW this is one [email protected] A$$ light :santa:

I'll take it
and I am willing to pay wathever shipping costs.

Greetz Johan and a merry Xmas to you all!!


----------



## smflorkey (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. If I get it, it will be far and away the brightest light I own that doesn't plug in.  Thanks!


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 25, 2008)

:huh::twothumbs:santa:


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it...

Merry X-Mas!


----------



## d1dd1 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'l take it

Thank you for that generous offer :twothumbs


----------



## glockboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BurkStar (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it! 

Thanks and have an outstanding Christmas


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 25, 2008)

Very neat, Merry Christmas!
I'll take it:thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think I have one of these!! :thinking: I'll take it!



Karl


----------



## robjdixon (Dec 25, 2008)

Ill take it


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 25, 2008)

As always Don is in the Christmas spirit! I won't take it, but I've got one for you Don!
Call me.

Merry Christmas!


Bob


----------



## jusval (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it!

Fantastic!


----------



## DonS2346 (Dec 25, 2008)

From one Don to another, Merry Christmas.

I'll take it.


----------



## griff (Dec 25, 2008)

you're the GREATEST 
I'll take it:devil:


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## Ty4752 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. :twothumbs


----------



## moeman (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. 

Thanks!!!

Chris

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## StevelKnievel (Dec 25, 2008)

Very generous! Merry Christmas!

I'll take it!


----------



## 3rdrock (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll Take It


----------



## 2xTrinity (Dec 25, 2008)

My collection lacks a "huge" maglite.

I'll take it.


----------



## kavvika (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome gesture, I'd like to try my luck.

"I'll take it!"

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Yota (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks

"I'll take it!"

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it (I wish)


----------



## ambientmind (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, thats so nice of you!

I'll take it!


----------



## darkzero (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool & very generous of you!

I'll take it.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it


----------



## verbie (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## hoppy1010 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it


----------



## rdh226 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, third contest/drawing/giveaway in ten minutes.

Laughs!

With luck, "I'll take it"

TIA!

-RDH


----------



## gunga (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it if possible!


----------



## BSBG (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it...

if my number comes up .

Great Christmas spirit!


----------



## olrac (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice Don!
"I'll Take It"

really, I mean it, I'll take it 

Merry Christmas Don


----------



## zippo (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. 

Thanks!


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 25, 2008)

Seasons Greetings!

I'll take it!

Mayo


----------



## JetskiMark (Dec 25, 2008)

Very unique light and a very generous offer.

I'll take it.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 25, 2008)

Super cool! 
Il take it!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jezzyp (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool

I'll take it (and pay shipping to UK)


----------



## bk737 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it! :twothumbs
Mahalo!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll Take It

Don, We missed you at the recent DFW GTG. I got to play with this one at the previous one. 

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## flip (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jojobos (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DonShock (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got this packed up for shipping. It came in at a massive 10 pounds! I had no clue it was that heavy. Some assembly wil be required. I had to seperate the stock and the scope to fit it all in one box due to length. Even then it was a bit long for a single Priority mail box, so I had to tape two boxes together. I was also able to find a spare bipin 1274 bulb, so that'll be included also.

With this much interest, I'm starting to regret not saving this for my upcomming sales thread! (Just kidding )


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

wow. I had to look at that picture for about 5 minutes straight... "could it be? Surely not? I think it actually is...."

I'll take it!! :twothumbs

(and cover UK postage)

Thankyou for a very generous offer. I hope one day I can put something back into CPF as you have


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas

i'll take it.


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas!

I'll take it.

AlexGT


----------



## nein166 (Dec 25, 2008)

So cool of you, Merry Christmas

I'll Take It!

Here's Hoping


----------



## toneloe (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it, thanks.


----------



## tophery (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll take it. Thanks for your kindness.:twothumbs


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll Take It


----------



## russthetoolman (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll graciously receive it into my home 
Thanks
Russ


----------



## nMotion96 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll Take It


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 26, 2008)

If this is still open, I will take it.


----------



## nailbender (Dec 26, 2008)

I will take it


----------



## DonShock (Dec 26, 2008)

No more entries, back in a minute with a winner.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 26, 2008)

Missed again


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 26, 2008)

keeping fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone and thank you for your generosity DonShock


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2008)

_


----------



## DonShock (Dec 26, 2008)

*Random.org says #47, so the winner is BSBG!*

*Congratulations BSBG, PM me your address and I'll try to get it sent ASAP.*

Now to ask for a little feedback from the participants. Which type of giveaway seems better, the "First response" or "Random winner". Personally, I enjoy the time I get to think "maybe I'll win" more than the dissapointment when I don't in a random draw. I really hate the feeling of seeing something I would have liked to try for and it's already gone. But I would like some feedback from everybody else as to which way they would prefer next time.


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it's fine just the way you set it up for random winner.

Thanks for your generosity and congratulations to the winner.

AlexGT


----------



## olrac (Dec 26, 2008)

random winner
Thanks Don you're a generous man have a great holiday!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2008)

Definately prefer "Random Winner".


Oh, and *thank you* for doing this, Don !


Best of Luck (and health) to you and your loved ones, in 2009.


:wave:
_


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 26, 2008)

How nice of you. Congratulations!


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Ossa1970 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats BSBG! And thx for the Holiday fun DonShock!

+1 for Random #

-Mayo


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 26, 2008)

Random winner is best!


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 26, 2008)

That was fun, Don. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## metlarules (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the random better. Happy Holidays!


----------



## concept0 (Dec 26, 2008)

Random is definately better, as I'm often on a cell phone or dialup preventing me from quick posting!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 26, 2008)

Random winner FTW. Thanks Don and congrats BSBG!


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 26, 2008)

DonShock said:


> *Random.org says #47, so the winner is BSBG!*
> 
> *Congratulations BSBG, PM me your address and I'll try to get it sent ASAP.*
> 
> Now to ask for a little feedback from the participants. Which type of giveaway seems better, the "First response" or "Random winner". Personally, I enjoy the time I get to think "maybe I'll win" more than the dissapointment when I don't in a random draw. I really hate the feeling of seeing something I would have liked to try for and it's already gone. But I would like some feedback from everybody else as to which way they would prefer next time.


 
I agree that random winner is just fine. One question about the means of it though. If the random # is 47, wouldn't the 48th post actually be the 47th entry? Since post #1 was actually your announcement, not an entry. 
Or if the random # generated had been 1, that meant you were the winner, Donshock?

But either way, congrats to the winner and Merry Christmas!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 26, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> I agree that random winner is just fine. One question about the means of it though. If the random # is 47, wouldn't the 48th post actually be the 47th entry? Since post #1 was actually your announcement, not an entry.
> Or if the random # generated had been 1, that meant you were the winner, Donshock?
> 
> But either way, congrats to the winner and Merry Christmas!


My guess is the no's entered were #2 to #69 or whatever No's you would like to draw from,so no!#1 would never have been drawn.

congrats BSBG and merry Christmas.


----------



## DonShock (Dec 26, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> My guess is the no's entered were #2 to #69 or whatever No's you would like to draw from,so no!#1 would never have been drawn.
> 
> congrats BSBG and merry Christmas.


That's exactly how it was done. That's why I phrased it the way I did, there always seems to be this confusion when you say something like "the third person to reply." I wanted to use the closest "post number" since that allows for the thread start being post #1 and other issues like duplicate time stamps, or that the winning number may have just been a comment and not an "I'll take it."


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 26, 2008)

Got it. Didn't mean to sound like sour grapes or anything, I wasn't close anyhow, I was just curious


----------



## 3rdrock (Dec 26, 2008)

Random winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## BSBG (Dec 27, 2008)

DonShock said:


> *Update:*
> 
> *Random.org says #47, so the winner is BSBG!*
> 
> *Congratulations BSBG, PM me your address and I'll try to get it sent ASAP.*




Sorry it took me so long to check 

PM sent

Thanks Don!


----------

